

Show HN: Athcay, Pig Latin chat app using Parse back end - whynotmatt
http://atchay.com

======
whynotmatt
Developer here. I wanted to try out Parse for mobile apps, so I came up with
something fun to build: a messaging app that automatically translates your
message into Pig Latin and other gibberish languages.

For the backend, I used Parse and was really pleased. From a developer
perspective, Parse was really easy to use and integrate. I had previous
experience with Mongo, so their data structure wasn't unfamiliar. Both their
iOS and Android SDK's were nice to use. I've used lots of different SDK's in
mobile apps and I would say Parse ranks up there in terms of ease of use and
documentation. And from someone who develops both iOS and Android, I really
appreciated that there was a consistent naming convention for their methods
across both platforms. I really hate when an SDK has slightly different names
for each platform.

My only ding for Parse would be support. They recently transitioned their
support forums from an in-house forum to using Stackoverflow. All the old
threads are still indexed by Google and show up in results, but these old
posts reference older versions of the Parse api. And I found it a little hard
to sometimes find what I was looking for in SO. I will say that the Parse
documentation is really nice. So I only had to turn to the support forums for
some rare cases.

